# a few newbie comments



## s!mple (Nov 19, 2003)

i'm more into world music and talk radio. both xm and sirius seem to have some things the other doesn't have. for example, there are a few channels on sirius i'd like to hear:

wax 42 (turntablism!)
npr now 106
npr talk 107
world radio network 115
wisdom radio 143
(any info on what 143 is about?)

but honestly, i would think it pays to go where the money is, and that's xm. eventually (if not already), sirius will start skimping on service because they don't make money.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

Neither service is making money right now, in fact XM is losing money faster than Sirius. As for cash reserves, Sirius has more cash on hand to hopefully get it to profitablity in the next couple years. So that argument doesnt wash....

Both services in the long run should be ok, satellite radio is new, but is catching on. Sat TV (Dish and Direct) lost money for many years before seeing black ink. No one thinks they are going to fade away now, but that wasnt the story just a few years ago. Time wil tell for XM and Sirius, but Im betting they will both turn the corner and satellite radio will be a common household ( and car) word.


----------

